# Replacing the grip on a factory rod



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have two OM 12' that i love fishing and can throw a mile but are heavy to hold on the point all day. Looking to put a shrink wrap handle similar to what is on the new tsunami airwaves on there and taking the cork off. Any one have any comments good or bad on doing this? Also thinking of replacing the tip guide and first guide with larger ones to allow for better casting. Again any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rod Repair*

What you're describing is entirely possible. go for it! C2


----------

